# looking for wax easy on - easy off !



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Hello all members 

What is the best wax easy to use and no chalky no residue !.
I'm looking for something similar such as p21s wax and swissvax Bos 
easy on - easy off .


----------



## GS300 (Dec 16, 2007)

I use Dodo juice - diamond white very easy to apply and remove tho I prefer the hard waxes to the soft or Autoglym HD is another good easy on and off with a durable finish


----------



## wfedwar (Dec 21, 2008)

Why not use P21S?


----------



## nilitara (May 2, 2008)

I recently used Collinite 845, I really rate it, does everything you ask, so easy to apply & buff off.

Nige


----------



## trhland (Sep 22, 2007)

souveran paste.cant get any easyer then that..


----------



## VZSS250 (Jan 8, 2008)

CG 50/50 is another great WOWO product and looks great also. One of the smoothest waxes on the market and no over-powering fruity fragrances to deal with, which is nice (ahem!).


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

Have you tried the Wolfgang sealant? It is the easier product to apply and remove that I have. If you want a paste wax, the Souverän.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

I must admit aftger BoS, CG 50/50 is by far the easiest on and off wax I have used - also is a top product with great looks :thumb:

As above for sealant Wolfgang is easy as is FK1000P.

TBH as long as the layers in nice and thin and left to cure proprely I find most waxes are easy enough.


----------



## organgrinder (Jan 20, 2008)

Another vote for CG 50/50. It is the easiest wax to remove and at a very good price. Supernatural is also very easy to remove but a bit more expensive.

If you want to try a paste sealant you won't get any easier than FK1000p. It is on a par with the CG 50/50 for ease of use.


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

As above 50/50 but I'm very impressed with how easy Valentines is to use!


----------



## Suasexed (Oct 25, 2005)

Easy on, easy off you say? Poorboy's Natty's fits that bill for sure! Cheap too.


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

nilitara said:


> I recently used Collinite 845, I really rate it, does everything you ask, so easy to apply & buff off.
> 
> Nige


Yup, gotta agree with the Colly, I can't believe there is anything as easy as 845, its idiot proof (thats why I use it :lol
Here is a couple of shots of my roof, Menz then CKRMG then topped off with Colly 845



















If I can use it, anyone can.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Finish Kare Pink Wax is the easiest by far, followed by 50/50 and BOS.

The others can be easy if used properly, but they aren't kind if you over apply.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

wfedwar said:


> Why not use P21S?


ihave p21s waxes original and new 100% 
really nice wax the p21s original is good but not durable
im looking samiliar p21s original high gloss wet-look beacuse p21s original 
very good for light colour white and silver

the new p21s 100% carnuba is better for dark colour really the durable better
than orignal one but the p21s original wetter than p21s 100% carnuba.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

maesal said:


> Have you tried the Wolfgang sealant? It is the easier product to apply and remove that I have. If you want a paste wax, the Souverän.


HI Maesal nice to see you here in DW im maxi from autopia .
ihave souveran easy to use but maesal im looking for wax can give me better
result in light colour .


----------



## OrangePeel (Feb 19, 2007)

Must say that i found CG 50/50 by far the easiest wax to use. And as a further plus point it doesn't stain you plastic trim. The finish it leaves is superb at a very reasonable price.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

ahaydock said:


> I must admit aftger BoS, CG 50/50 is by far the easiest on and off wax I have used - also is a top product with great looks :thumb:
> 
> As above for sealant Wolfgang is easy as is FK1000P.
> 
> TBH as long as the layers in nice and thin and left to cure proprely I find most waxes are easy enough.


many guys said CG 50/50 is good for light colour ?


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Swisswax Onyx, easier to use than BOS and nearly the same looks.

Pinnacle Souveran, as easy to use and close in looks, just lacks durability.

None of the Dodo's are as easy to use, neither is the AG HD wax.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Rich said:


> Swisswax Onyx, easier to use than BOS and nearly the same looks.
> 
> Pinnacle Souveran, as easy to use and close in looks, just lacks durability.
> 
> None of the Dodo's are as easy to use, neither is the AG HD wax.


Yes Rich souveran lacks durability iwas make make atest in bonnet p21s 100%
vs souveran . souveran cant sheeting water after 1month .

ilike p21s original in light colour and im looking for samilier result but with 
more durability.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

http://www.chemicalguysuk.com/Carnauba_PASTE_WAX_Limited_Edition_5050_Paste_Wax_p/50.htm

guys this new CG 50/50 LTD EDITION ?this one you advise to use.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Easiest wax to use I have found is Chemical Guys 50/50.

Lasts decently as well


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Most waxes are easy on/off if you use a thin coating. I'd say the easiest EVER was P21s, as you say though, the durability is poor. Have you considered Supernatural?


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Has anyone mentioned Optimum Car Wax V2 yet? This is the top of my list of products to try next, as it's speed and ease of use, superb recommendations on here from very respected members, and the fact that it's trim friendly, tick all the boxes for me when it comes to a product for adding a layer of wax to the car easily and quickly.


----------



## VZSS250 (Jan 8, 2008)

Only thing about OCW is its separation issues, which requires regular shaking to overcome. No big deal, but a mark down for ease of use. Haven't used V2 - I've heard separation has been reduced.


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

If we're sticking to Waxes I would have to put forward a vote for sonax premium carnauba Wax. Got some from Eclipse recently in a group buy and this is so easy to use and to be honest is a steal at the price he was selling it for. Worth checking to see if he has some more about. A very good Wax!


----------



## organgrinder (Jan 20, 2008)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> http://www.chemicalguysuk.com/Carnauba_PASTE_WAX_Limited_Edition_5050_Paste_Wax_p/50.htm
> 
> guys this new CG 50/50 LTD EDITION ?this one you advise to use.


That's the one.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

wfedwar said:


> Why not use P21S?


Or Stick with the BOS....did the Audi last night....and it came up a treat...BOS gets my vote....done my 3 cars with it so far and its been a joy each time to use!

Not to mention the finish is outstanding!!


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

+1 for BOS came up brill on mine.


----------



## aussiedriver (Oct 7, 2008)

Could just be me, but I barely get 2 weeks (car outside 50%) out of Optimum Car Wax, and I don't think it actually produces a nice shine.

TBH I actually prefer Megs Ultimate Detailer compared to OCW.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

joe_0_1 said:


> Most waxes are easy on/off if you use a thin coating. I'd say the easiest EVER was P21s, as you say though, the durability is poor. Have you considered Supernatural?


the new p21s 100% itried and better more durability but not wetter than original p21s wax . really p21s 100% better to use in dark colour .

dodo Not try ! when isaw the jar of dodo i remember zym0l wax and ifeel its very hard to apply !! but really dodo very nice wax isaw the red audi here 
the result is amazing!


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

guys any picture CG 50/50 ? please


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I think Nattys blue is easy to use.
So is petes 53.


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> guys any picture CG 50/50 ? please


Only ones I have are when I did half the car with 50/50 and half with Carbon, cant remember which side was which now though !

http://www.richtreen.co.uk/images/oct182/


----------



## organgrinder (Jan 20, 2008)

Here are a few with CG50/50 from last year:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

THANK YOU Organgrinder nice pictures.


----------



## my fast (Feb 16, 2009)

Souveran paste wax


----------



## needhampr (Feb 13, 2006)

Overall, I've been very impressed with Collinite 845.

Very easy to use & looks very wet


----------



## akimel (Oct 25, 2008)

Today I did a mini-detail of my car. After washing I applied a coat of Meg's Cleaner Wax and then I applied a coat of Harly Wax, which I had never used before. I must say that I was much impressed by the ease of application and removal. It went on like butter. I waxed the entire car and then proceeded to wipe off. No difficulty at all. Very easy. I like this Harly Wax.


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

Optimum Optiseal :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Easiest wax on-wax off is Dodo Juice SnV2.

Out of all my waxes, it is by far the easiest


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

*I have collected all the votes, and this is the result :

CG 50 /50 = 6

COLLY 854 = 3

SOUVERAN = 2

SWISS BOS = 2

NATTY BLUE= 2

1 VOTED = dodo juice diamond - finish kare pink wax - swissvax onyx

p21s - sonax primeum wax - optiseal - dodo supernatural -

harly wax .*


----------



## Al Fresco (Mar 29, 2008)

Do a plus 1 for collinite will you?

As long as it's warmed up and more 'liquidy' than paste then I think it's a joy to use.

Al Fresco


----------



## O frade (Mar 27, 2008)

WAX: - CG 5050

Selant - CG JetSeal 109


----------



## Schnorbitz (Aug 18, 2007)

+1 on Natty's Blue, can even apply in direct sunlight. I can't imagine wax being any easier than this, plus it's good value,smells nice and is durable (see the mega wax test thread).

Just used Werkstatt Jett Trigger and very impressed with ease of application of that. Literally spray a little on, wipe gently in until goes clear, buff any residue, done.


----------



## condition1 (Jun 10, 2006)

O frade said:


> WAX: - CG 5050
> 
> Selant - CG JetSeal 109


I use these two products and they are the easiest to use I have ever tried.

I am just unable to put thin coats of stiff on. Just can't do it its a mental issue 

anyway both these products are wipe on wipe off.

Not only that they are both brilliant shine


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Optimum Opti-Seal - easy on, no need to remove.

Whole car - 5 minutes


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Collinite 845 for me. Used it for the first time today in the sun after using various CG and poorboys products over the years and am totally impressed. So easy to apply and remove.

You can apply it to the trim as well


----------

